# My first cheese



## bigboy (Feb 7, 2015)

My first shot at cheese. I got my AMPS the other day and went 2 hours and 15 minutes on my WSM with some apple pellets. Starting from the top going left to right we have- white extra sharp & pepper jack. Row 2 is sharp cheddar, Monterey Jack, muenster and Colby jack. Row 3 is provolone and more Colby Jack. Waiting 2+ weeks is going to be rough. Thoughts?













image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Feb 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Feb 7, 2015






Thanks for all your help in my other thread. Its very much appreciated.


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Now that's a nice assortment of cheese

gary


----------



## bigboy (Feb 8, 2015)

I wasn't really sure what I would like so I grabbed a hunch of different ones.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks good, now the wait begins.  How long are you going to let it sit?  I never seem to get past 2 weeks :)


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 8, 2015)

After 2 weeks it will be good. After 4 it will be better. I really need to smoke some more while it's still cold out. I usually smoke mine for 3-4 hours or until I get the color I'm looking for.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice collection of cheese. Next time add some Mozzarella to the batch.  I personally wait a couple months before opening but that is probably way too long for most folk.  The key is to start planning your next batch and have it done well before you run out of the previous batch.


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 8, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Nice collection of cheese. Next time add some Mozzarella to the batch.  I personally wait a couple months before opening but that is probably way too long for most folk.  The key is to start planning your next batch and have it done well before you run out of the previous batch.


Haven't tried mozzarella yet, but have been thinking about doing some. I may have to run out and get some and smoke it before the crappy weather hits here later tonight. Will fresh work, or does it need to be dried?


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2015)

I made some Mozz smoked it and it's resting in the fridge

Gary


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 8, 2015)

gary s said:


> I made some Mozz smoked it and it's resting in the fridge
> 
> Gary


Did you use fresh or the semi dried stuff?


----------



## bigboy (Feb 8, 2015)

How long does vacuum sealed cheese last?


----------



## b-one (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice work looks like good color for the time in the smoke! I need to dust off my pellet tray and smoke my first cheese before its to warm.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 8, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> How long does vacuum sealed cheese last?


I have vacuumed cheese over a year old. Still tastes great.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 16, 2015)

Great assortment. like to smoke 6 hrs. or so myself. Lay around for at least 3 weeks. Never have had a complaint. Father-in-law gets heartburn, but he does not care for spices. Enjoy


----------



## mfreel (Feb 23, 2015)

It's been 2 weeks.  Time to crack one!

I have some that are pushing 2 years vacuum sealed.  Generally, I've been averaging about 2-3 months before they get eaten.

BTW, one of my absolute favorites is Parmesan.  Try some!


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 23, 2015)

Like your assortment for the first test. More is better.

Waiting time will be the hardest part.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 23, 2015)

mfreel said:


> It's been 2 weeks.  Time to crack one!
> 
> I have some that are pushing 2 years vacuum sealed.  Generally, I've been averaging about 2-3 months before they get eaten.
> 
> BTW, one of my absolute favorites is Parmesan.  Try some!


Grated Parmesan or whole block?


----------



## mfreel (Feb 23, 2015)

Whole wedges.  I cut them up into smaller wedges for the smoke...maybe 3 oz. each.


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

I like smoked any kind of cheese

gary


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

Good Job on the assortment. the easiest way to wait two weeks is make a batch every week for the first four weeks or so and now you start to build a back log (longer resting) and now it is only better each time you open it down the road. people rave on my Cheddars (go figure) but one of my favorites is a good Blue cheese or step up to Gorgonzola.

Tom


----------



## bigboy (Feb 23, 2015)

mfreel said:


> It's been 2 weeks.  Time to crack one!
> 
> I have some that are pushing 2 years vacuum sealed.  Generally, I've been averaging about 2-3 months before they get eaten.
> 
> BTW, one of my absolute favorites is Parmesan.  Try some!



We opened the sharpe cheddar this past weekend and boy I had no idea what I was missing!!! I let it sit out for about 40 minutes before cutting it up and the block may have lasted 15 minutes after! Amazing taste and I can't wait to do more! 

The next batch I open I'll post some pics here. Out of all the ones I did I don't know which one I should eat last.


----------



## bigboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Wait we can smoke blue cheese?!?!?  I usually only see it in crumbles. I LOVE blue cheese and would love to smoke some of that. What type of wood for that?


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

you can buy it in block form, usually wrapped in foil. I get most of mine from Costco.

Tom


----------



## bigboy (Feb 24, 2015)

If you had a choice to let one of the ones I smoked above sit for a month or over which would you pick?


----------



## mfreel (Feb 24, 2015)

ALL of them.  I have some going on 2 years.  They just get better.  Sharp gets sharper, IMHO.  Smoke enough so you can sample them at 1, 2, 4 and 6 months.  You tell us which one you like better.


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow really never thought of that  

gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 24, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> Wait we can smoke blue cheese?!?!? I usually only see it in crumbles. I LOVE blue cheese and would love to smoke some of that. What type of wood for that?


If smoking crumbled cheese, spread it our on a steam rack such as one of the collapsible ones and use a light wood such as alder.  You won't want to overpower the taste of the cheese.  This is going to take smoke on in a very short amount of time.  If using a pale blue smoke with medium density, suggest not smoking more than ten to fifteen minutes at most.  Place in zip bag and allow to rest for a minimum of one hour, then enjoy.

Have fun,

Tom


----------



## dave17a (Feb 25, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> How long does vacuum sealed cheese last?


Got 2 years and waiting on some. Long as oxygen is sucked out, no problem. Thinking of wax myself. Not a need for fridge. Think I will order tomorrow.


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow I learned something 

Gary


----------



## mfreel (Feb 26, 2015)

10 lbs of cheddar and 5 lbs of pepper jack.  Did these last night.  Minimum 2 weeks in the fridge.  I think the average time is a few months before they get eaten.  These went 2.5 hrs in alder.

BTW, I've left cheese out at room temp as long as it's smoked and vacuum sealed.  i don't know if there's a natural antibiotic in the smoke, but it comes out great.  IMHO, it has a softer texture and a bit of a rind, which I really like.  













11004638_1592577897627458_4876317074603161197_o.jp



__ mfreel
__ Feb 26, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice supply of cheese

Gary


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 26, 2015)

looks great!!

my rull of thumb is "the more you make the longer it can sit around" I also have some well into two years as well as the latest batch that is 3 weeks this Saturday...on another note most of this will be waxed.

Tom


----------



## mfreel (Feb 26, 2015)

Now's the time if you have the space.  Gets too hot in the summer months.  About 50-60 lbs will last us through the heat and the early football games.  We have our fair share of get-togethers.


----------



## bigboy (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm going to stock up as much as possible. I already got a hard provolone, some gouda and a few others that I'll be doing tomorrow evening. I'm going so smoke a batch per week until the weather warms up. 

At what temp should I start adding ice or something in the WSM? I'm trying to avoid trial and error if possible.


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 26, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> I'm going to stock up as much as possible. I already got a hard provolone, some gouda and a few others that I'll be doing tomorrow evening. I'm going so smoke a batch per week until the weather warms up.
> 
> At what temp should I start adding ice or something in the WSM? I'm trying to avoid trial and error if possible.


Keep the cheese below 90 degrees.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> At what temp should I start adding ice or something in the WSM? I'm trying to avoid trial and error if possible.


It's been my experience that most hard cheese will begin to change texture at 80°, so I pull mine when the internal temp reaches 70° - 75°,  soft cheese is pulled at 55°.   There are those who purposely will take their cheese to the melting point though.  Suggest starting at the lower temps and increase to your liking.

Tom


----------



## mfreel (Feb 27, 2015)

Ditto on Mr. T.  It's not the same smoking cheese as it is smoking meat.  If the temp creeps up, you can open the door and cool it off.  Just keep track of how much time you're putting smoke on the cheese.  70-80 is my cut-off.  If it's warmer outside, I'll do it in the evening, but I'll still put a probe in the smoker and open the door when it gets too warm.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe the following will help.   Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

T


----------



## bigboy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sounds good and thanks for the help! 

T, I have read that before, good stuff in there.


----------



## bigboy (Feb 27, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Feb 27, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Feb 27, 2015






The before and after of my batch today. Some gouda, hard provolone, extra sharp cheddar, sharp white cheddar and some colby.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks Great

Gary


----------



## bombdawgity (Feb 27, 2015)

I see that you are officially hooked. Looks great! My personal favorite is pepper jack/Gouda, but I love them all. I did my first batch in a cardboard box and was immediately hooked. Now that I live in Colorado I have much more cheese time than I did in Florida. I take a block in to work every few weeks and the guys destroy it. 
Keep making it, you'll kick yourself if you run out. 
Kyle


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Long as oxygen is sucked out, no problem. Thinking of wax myself. Not a need for fridge.


dave17a,  Not exactly true, please review cheese storage.   Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## bigboy (Feb 28, 2015)

T,

In your guide I read that you leaft cheese out of The refrigerator for quite some time. Why was that? Are there benefits or disadvantages to putting your cheese right in the fridge after vacuum sealing it?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> T,
> 
> In your guide I read that you leaft cheese out of The refrigerator for quite some time. Why was that? Are there benefits or disadvantages to putting your cheese right in the fridge after vacuum sealing it?


Good questions Bigboy,  Not knowing what time frame you are referring to, I will discuss all. 

Freshly smoked cheese is left out to allow any moisture which may have developed to evaporate. If no moisture is present, it may be sealed. If an oil is present on the surface, it indicates too much heat during smoking.  

Hard cheeses may be vac sealed or waxed and left at 70° or less.  The warmer the cheese the sooner smoke osmosis will occur.

Hopefully, this answered your questions.

Tom


----------



## bigboy (Feb 28, 2015)

You mentioned having cheese on the counter for a couple of months I thought. That was the time I was referencing. 

So if I see some moisture on the cheese can I pat it dry with a paper towel or should I let it dry? If the latter, how long should I leave if it out?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> You mentioned having cheese on the counter for a couple of months I thought. That was the time I was referencing.
> 
> So if I see some moisture on the cheese can I pat it dry with a paper towel or should I let it dry? If the latter, how long should I leave if it out?


Yes, you can leave hard cheese out at 70° or less.  Keep an eye on it by looking for mold.  If a mold appears it indicates air was introduced.  Don't throw it out, we can fix that.

Do not pat dry, you will be removing what you just spent time putting on, patience will become your best friend.  I take it you are placing it on a rack inside a open-ended plastic bag of sorts to dry.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2015)

Forgot to answer your last question.  When it's dry you can seal.  I normally let mine set out overnight simply because of the convenience of it.

Tom


----------



## bigboy (Feb 28, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Forgot to answer your last question.  When it's dry you can seal.  I normally let mine set out overnight simply because of the convenience of it.
> 
> Tom



Thanks. I have yet to have to pay any dry but I was just curios if I had to or not. A couple of youtube videos I've seen said to pat dry any oil that surfaces but I wasn't 100% sure. 

I grabbed a little wedge if blue cheese to smoke tonight along with some others I'll post later. I know I just did some yestersay but my wife sent me to the store alone so it's her fault I ended up with 6 more blocks lol. Anyway, the smokes blue cheese really sounds good to me. Any idea of how long to smoke it? And what to eat it with? Just some wine?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> Thanks. I have yet to have to pay any dry but I was just curios if I had to or not. A couple of youtube videos I've seen said to pat dry any oil that surfaces but I wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> I grabbed a little wedge if blue cheese to smoke tonight along with some others I'll post later. I know I just did some yestersay but my wife sent me to the store alone so it's her fault I ended up with 6 more blocks lol. Anyway, the smokes blue cheese really sounds good to me. Any idea of how long to smoke it? And what to eat it with? Just some wine?


If it's oily, let it set overnight then vac seal, no need to wipe.

Strange how stuff just jumps in your cart when the wife isn't along.  Blue cheese will take on smoke quickly.  Not knowing the color or density of your smoke I can't even guess the time, again go by color, not time.  Start out with a very light smoke as you can always add more.  Eat it with whatever you normally use blue on, crackers, salads, etc.   It's a wonderful addition to pizza.

Enjoy and have fun,

Tom


----------



## bigboy (Feb 28, 2015)

I just use the amazing tube smoker with some apple pellets. The blue cheese wedge I have seemed hard so I wasn't sure if that should take longer or what. 

Thanks again for the help. I'll be back on later to post pics.


----------



## bigboy (Feb 28, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Feb 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bigboy
__ Feb 28, 2015






Starting at the top we have a horseradish cheddar. Second row left to right we have a sharp cheddar (one of out favs so far) Swiss, habanero cheddar and pepper jack. The last row is the blue cheese wedge I mentioned before and a tomato basil cheddar. 

I did all of these for 4 hours with the apple pallets I have. I love the color of them and I can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice assortment

Gary


----------



## chewmeister (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks good. Now comes the wait.


----------



## bombdawgity (Mar 1, 2015)

The habenero cheddar has my stomach clapping, I'll have to look for some of that around here. They all look good. I haven't done 4 hours yet, usually 2.5-3, I wonder if they will take longer to mellow out.


----------



## bigboy (Mar 1, 2015)

I was wondering about the mellowing process as well. I was going to go with 2.5 or 3 again but I wanted these a little darker. I'm curious so see how they taste after about a month.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good job Bigboy,  Are you keeping good notes?

T


----------



## bigboy (Mar 1, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Good job Bigboy,  Are you keeping good notes?
> 
> T



I believe I am. I've been keeping track of what cheese I'm smoking, the date as well as the length of time and what flavor of wood I'm using. 

As I'm trying them im keeping track of how many days that particular cheese has mellowed and how good it was. The only one we haven't been a big fan of was the Munster that mellowed for 21 days.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> I believe I am. I've been keeping track of what cheese I'm smoking, the date as well as the length of time and what flavor of wood I'm using.
> 
> As I'm trying them im keeping track of how many days that particular cheese has mellowed and how good it was. The only one we haven't been a big fan of was the Munster that mellowed for 21 days.


Okay,  Don't forget while it's fresh in your mind, the color of the cheese, cut of the wood (chips, chunks, pellets etc.) ambient, and internal smoker temps along with the color and density of the smoke.

The following chart should help you identify the smoke.   Smoke Color Chart

Tom


----------



## bigboy (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been keeping pics of the cheese and right now I only use pellets so I should be good there. As far as the smoke color that could be challenging. I've been smoking these at night so I can't really get a good look at the smoke. It seems pretty consistent though.

As far as the ambient temp goes, why would that matter?


----------



## bigboy (Mar 3, 2015)

When I was rearranging some of the cheese I recently smoked I noticed in a couple that I could see oil on the sealed pack. Is that normal?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> When I was rearranging some of the cheese I recently smoked I noticed in a couple that I could see oil on the sealed pack. Is that normal?


Where was the cheese that you were rearranging and what kind was it?  Most likely it got a little warm during the smoke.  It's fine.

T


----------



## dave17a (Mar 3, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> I'm going to stock up as much as possible. I already got a hard provolone, some gouda and a few others that I'll be doing tomorrow evening. I'm going so smoke a batch per week until the weather warms up.
> 
> At what temp should I start adding ice or something in the WSM? I'm trying to avoid trial and error if possible.


Never done the Provolone. Not really seen it sittin around in grocery. Gonna look.. You like it? Colby Jack is good for me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







chewmeister said:


> Keep the cheese below 90 degrees.


----------



## gary s (Mar 3, 2015)

Only one I've made is Mozzarella  

Gary


----------



## bigboy (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Where was the cheese that you were rearranging and what kind was it?  Most likely it got a little warm during the smoke.  It's fine.
> 
> T



It was in the fridge and it was a white sharp cheddar I believe. I just noticed it and wasn't sure.


----------



## bigboy (Mar 3, 2015)

gary s said:


> Only one I've made is Mozzarella
> 
> Gary



Tell me more about this. What kind and how long?


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> Tell me more about this. What kind and how long?


My thread   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169481/mozzarella-thursday

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176694/making-and-smoking-mozzarella-today

Gary


----------



## bigboy (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow Gary that looks amazing! Right now I'm not ready to make my own Mozzarella so I'm thinking of buying something in the store but in not sure what kind.


----------



## bigboy (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone smoke non-homemade mozzarella?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> Anyone smoke non-homemade mozzarella?


Sure,  in fact, I am about to smoke some for elk burgers this evening.    Method for it tonight,  shred, spread out on steaming grate which is then placed in a bowl and covered.  Open cover enough to insert the hose from a hand-held smoker and *heaven forbid*, pump a* heavy white smoke* to it, cover and let rest a few minutes.

Absolutely wonderful.

Tom


----------



## bombdawgity (Mar 7, 2015)

I like smoking a 8oz block of (non homemade) mozzarella. I usually on do 1.5hrs, to me it seems to soak up the smoke quicker. After its rested for a month I use it to make Bruschetta. Great snack or appetizer. 
Kyle


----------



## mfreel (Mar 11, 2015)

Bigboy said:


> Anyone smoke non-homemade mozzarella?


I've been messing with *FRESH *mozzarella.  My first batch was absolutely terrible.  I cut back on the time in the smoker to about 1.5 hours.  I also let it go vacuum sealed in the fridge for 30 days rather than 14.  It tastes fine, but probably not what I'll continue to work on.  It's got good smoke flavor, but maybe some things I need to leave alone.


----------



## bigboy (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anyone smoked sharp provolone?


----------

